# Undertakers 2011 yard haunt



## Undertaker (Mar 22, 2006)

I just made an album of my yard this year...its in my profile


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Here's the link http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1075

How many times have you been asked where you got the real casket from?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like your little cauldron stirring witch


----------



## Undertaker (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks! The witch was one of the first props I ever made...at first I used a car battery to power her...later I changed her over to use a wall wart. haunti...I couldnt tell you how many times I was asked that very question...usually I just grin and and say "I just dug it up somewhere"


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Great display! Really like the coffin (as I'm sure do you!)


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love your haunt. How many people does it take to move that coffin?


----------



## Undertaker (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks! I've moved it from the basement by myself....but thats kinda hard...I usually get at least 1 other person..but its lots easier with 4....lol!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Very nice work.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm still cracking up over it being better to have 4 pallbearers to move it rather than 1 or 2. LMAO.

I can't believe I got so excited to get a full size toe pincher this year, and you have three coffins - at least that we can see! Wow, thats incredible! I bet there are kids that won't even walk up your sidewalk!

Oh, and I love the carved pumpkins, those are great!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great job!!!


----------

